# Hey anyone have Tuxguitar?



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a song ive been working on and id like someone to listen to it but like all my friends ar elike nah lol
So message me your email and ill send it through yahoo unless i can upload on here


----------



## tmcarr (Feb 12, 2011)

Ill listen man! You run linux? That's awesome. 

[email protected]


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2011)

I have it and I don't run linux XD


----------



## MetalGravy (Feb 12, 2011)

Same here. Gradually migrating to GP6, though.


----------



## Yaris (Feb 12, 2011)

You should get a dropbox account. Just upload to file to the public directory and share the link. I think it's the easiest way to share files like this.


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 13, 2011)

Doesn't tux support opening and exporting guitar pro files? Probably more people willing to check out a guitar pro file, I would think anyway.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 13, 2011)

MatthewK said:


> Doesn't tux support opening and exporting guitar pro files? Probably more people willing to check out a guitar pro file, I would think anyway.


It supports opening GP files, not exporting them though. Which sucks


----------



## The Honorable (Feb 13, 2011)

TuxGuitar is amazing I have it for Mac. The only thing it needs is a plug-in or something that lets you tab out 8 string songs. As far as I know, no tabbing software has included this yet.


----------



## diatron5 (Feb 13, 2011)

Murmel said:


> It supports opening GP files, not exporting them though. Which sucks



you can export to GP. I do it all the time. I like tux guitar cause you can make a 6 string track into a 7 string track with 2 clicks.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 13, 2011)

diatron5 said:


> you can export to GP. I do it all the time. I like tux guitar cause you can make a 6 string track into a 7 string track with 2 clicks.


Whaat? I demand you tell me how


----------



## diatron5 (Feb 14, 2011)

ok now I remember. the way I export to GP is not extra simple but it works. Export the tracks as midi and then import them. If you do it one track at a time they dont get all fucked up.


----------



## adagius_inner_djent (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm programming over tuxguitar and done by myself 8 and 9 string support also a recording function... i've now in mind to work for the countdown function



for interested ppl contact visit forum


TuxGuitar Forums: tuxguitar-fork at sourceforge :: TuxGuitar

P.S: rename zip file to "extended range guitars.tg"


----------



## squid-boy (Sep 4, 2011)

The Honorable said:


> TuxGuitar is amazing I have it for Mac. The only thing it needs is a plug-in or something that lets you tab out 8 string songs. As far as I know, no tabbing software has included this yet.



Well, someone should look at the source code, see what language it was programmed in, and get on that! 

Shotty not doing it.

EDIT: SWEET! Guy above me is full of win.


----------



## adagius_inner_djent (Sep 4, 2011)

its done in java

ps: its a wip version


----------



## adagius_inner_djent (Sep 4, 2011)

btw i use both and power tab


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Sep 4, 2011)

The Honorable said:


> TuxGuitar is amazing I have it for Mac. The only thing it needs is a plug-in or something that lets you tab out 8 string songs. As far as I know, no tabbing software has included this yet.


GP6 has 8-string support.

ETA: And it appears tux will soon as well.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 5, 2011)

Tux also opens those rare 90's tracks written in PowerTab format.


----------



## adagius_inner_djent (Sep 5, 2011)

and imports tabledit too


----------



## alchybear (Oct 15, 2014)

thought I would post a link here for a tutorial on how to make and tune a 8 or 9 string tab on tux from a new 6 string tab. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/co...529-8-9-string-tuxguitar-tab-plus-tuning.html


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 15, 2014)

Edit: Damn necrobumping making me waste my time for nothing...


----------

